# SX8122: El heredero del NE555



## Meta

Hola:

Leyendo una nueva notica, parece ser que hay un poaible sustituto del 555.

¿Qué opinas?

Uno de los circuitos integrados que jamás pensé que podría llegar a ser sustituido es el inmortal *NE555*. Introducido en el mercado en el año 1971 por Signetics Corporation, fue llamado en su momento “_La Máquina del Tiempo_” y era el único circuito integrado en su especie (Temporizador, Timer). La empresa *Semtech Corp.* acaba de anunciar el *SX8122*,  una nueva generación de circuitos integrados que reemplazarían en un  futuro (no muy lejano) a este verdadero ícono de la electrónica mundial.  Capaces de trabajar con tensiones de 0,9Volts (leíste bien, menos de  1Volt), esta nueva generación de temporizadores llega para demostrar que  la electrónica ha evolucionado. Con el *NE555* se han podido desarrollar millones de circuitos útiles, ¿tú crees que este nuevo IC, el *SX8122*, podrá con él? *Nos gustaría conocer tu opinión.

*En una apreciación muy personal, y por supuesto sin ninguna clase de  información que lo confirme, podría apostar mi ordenador a que tanto las  naves *Voyager* como el último de los transbordadores poseen en algún rincón de su interior un circuito basado en un *NE555*. Muy pocos emprendimientos industriales en el mundo no deben tener en funcionamiento un *NE555*.  Y debe ser muy raro, además, no encontrar este circuito integrado  dentro de cualquier cajón o gabinete de hasta el experimentador más  pequeño del mundo. Iniciarte en la electrónica, ¿qué ha sido para ti?  LEDs, resistencias, transistores, una batería, un operacional 741, ¡_*y un NE555 para hacer titilar un LED*_!  Pero como todo en la vida cambia, avanza y evoluciona, por estos días  estamos asistiendo a la aparición en el mercado de aquellos que serán  los herederos de este legendario circuito integrado. Con características  muy superiores al ya viejo NE555,  *Semtech Corp.* nos acerca para que conozcamos al moderno *SX8122*.



Arquitectura interna del SX8122

El *SX8122*  es un nuevo tipo de temporizador basado en un reloj de precisión y un  convertidor analógico/digital de 8 bits. Su arquitectura es sencilla y  permite obtener resultados muy predecibles, incluso cuando este  dispositivo esté utilizando una tensión de alimentación muy baja. Al  igual que un temporizador *NE555*, el *SX8122*  compara un voltaje de entrada a dos tensiones de umbral para establecer  o restablecer una célula de memoria interna que se encarga de controlar  una salida digital y un pin de descarga de drenaje abierto. Entre otros  aspectos similares, el *SX8122* posee un pin de salida que puede ser usado para generar voltajes más altos. Esto es, una salida digital que trabaja a una frecuencia de *41Khz cuando se encuentra activa*  y permite obtener (mediante componentes externos apropiados) una  elevación de tensión respecto a la tensión de alimentación, facilitando  la conexión de pequeños motores de 1V o LEDs de colores blancos o verdes  (que requieren una tensión mayor a la de alimentación del *SX8122*).



Ejemplo típico de conexión de un SX8122

Otra  de las curiosidades de este circuito integrado es que está diseñado  para trabajar con la alimentación de una batería AA o AAA de NiMH o de  NiCd, *que puede ser recargada por el mismo circuito integrado*  cuando éste detecta un bajo nivel de tensión en sus extremos. Suena  difícil de comprender pero el funcionamiento es muy simple: el  dispositivo posee un detector de batería baja entre otras cosas. Un pin  del *SX8122* puede estar conectado a una fuente de energía, como puede ser una conexión USB o cualquier tensión superior a 1,4Volts, y cuando el circuito integrado  detecta que la alimentación que posee ha descendido por debajo de 0,9  Volt, activa el sistema de carga de la batería que hace funcionar al  circuito, pasando a funcionar como cargador de batería. Este monitoreo  de su tensión de alimentación es realizado cada 1 segundo, es decir, el *SX8122*  está atento de manera permanente a su tensión de alimentación y activa  los circuitos necesarios para mantenerse siempre operativo en el momento  que sea necesario. Es decir, si construyes un _"blinker_" (intermitente de luz) que esté alimentado por una batería AAA recargable, puedes conectarla a cualquier ordenador y el *SX8122* se encargará de recargarla por ti.



Operación interna del SX8122 para actuar como cargador de celdas NiMH o NiCd

Por supuesto, puede funcionar como oscilador *astable*, *monostable* o cualquier otra función que ya le teníamos conocida al *NE555*,  con casi los mismos criterios de diseño en lo que respecta a los  cálculos necesarios para obtener los valores de oscilación y/o retardos  de operación normal. La gran diferencia la genera la alta tecnología de  fabricación y las mejoras que se han agregado a este chip para lograr no  sólo un reemplazo de mejor desempeño sino también de nuevas características que lo sitúan en un escalón  tecnológico superior. Por ejemplo, en este IC los clásicos comparadores  de 1/3 y 2/3 de VCC ahora son *convertidores analógicos/digitales de 8 bits con pasos de 7mV fijos*,  algo imposible de concebir en un diseño tan elemental de 1971. Estas y  muchas características innovadoras te esperan para que las descubras y  las apliques en tus futuros desarrollos. *Adiós NE555, ¡Bienvenido SX8122!*

Fuente:
http://www.neoteo.com/sx8122-el-heredero-del-ne555.neo

Saludo.


----------



## ByAxel

Como varios de los comentarios que hicieron en el blog de NeoTeo, considero que va a pasar un buen tiempo para que este nuevo pequeñin entre a nuestra vida diaria... peeero tiene cosas interesantes.
Solo que el apelativo es algo difícil al principio jeje, no se ustedes pero decir 555 ya se sabia a quien nos referíamos, además su nombre es más agradable que decir SX8122 
En fin... me gusta lo nuevo y vale la pena probar...


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Estarán el *555* y *SX8122* al mismo tiempo durante años y años, cuando se reduzca las ventas del 555 y superen con creces los SX8122, ahí empezarán a pensar lentamente la desaparición del 555 que puede durar más de 20 años Como nada en la vida es eterno, es normal que ocurra. 

El 555 tiene variantes como el 556 que son dos 555 juntos. El SX8122 le pasará lo mismo con nuevas versiones. 

Bienvenido los nuevos componentes y habrá más. En realidad siempre vienen nuevos componentes, lo que no son tan popular en el mundo hobbista como el SX8122, nuevos PIC32, etc...

Hojas de datos:

NE555

SX8122

Saludo.


----------



## Robo

que bien, a mi el 555 me gusta, y este nuevo, me gustara aun mas, por la apcion de cargar baterias, aunque yo no meteria eso asi crudo como lo muestra el esquema, muy bueno, pero como a mi me gustan las tecnologias viejas, como los tubos, y demas, el 555 no desaparecera de mis mesas de trabajo por mucho tiempo


----------



## davacro

> podría apostar mi ordenador a que tanto las naves Voyager como el último de los transbordadores poseen en algún rincón de su interior un circuito basado en un NE555.


Hasta Asimo debe tener algo basado en un 555.
Hay que ver que tal le va al......SX1822, no se me queda el nombre.


----------



## ElTallercito

jajaj el 555 es inmortal!!!! Que grande. Es el circuito integrado del hobbista!!!
Opino igual que  Meta, va a pasar un buen rato antes de que se empize a usar el nuevo integrado. Van a convivir juntos por un largo tiempo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Year: 2250

LM555 Status: Under Production.
Vintage Series.

Una roca.


----------



## fernandob

es principalmente ua cuestion de mercado.
si lso fabricantes quieren que ese integrado desplace al 555 deberan hacer 2 cosas :

1 -- venderlo a un precio similar o menor que lo que sale el 555 , y eso es perder $ al principio, ya que el 555 pago lso costos de produccion hace años , este nuevo no.

2 -- dedicar mucho esfuerzo en publicidad en foros y escuelas , para mostrar que hasta el mas tonto puede hacer ese esquema que obviamente debe estar con impreso y todo.
ademas de poner a cientos de "orejas" en foros haciendose pasar por foreros y hoobystas diciendo :
"guau , ese integrado esta buenisimo, todo lo que hago con el funciona" .

el punto 1 es vital.

a mi me parece bueno integrados asi , pensados como multiproposito, pero de nuevo , ya hay integrados a lo pavote, mas de lso que conoces, EL PRECIO es la diferencia.
precio y publicidad.
por que la unica forma de que encunetres un integrado en un pueblo pequeño, en un comercio de "electronica" en el cual hay pocas cosas , el truco es que sea un integrado barato y que sea facil de usar.
por facil de usar es el punto 2 .

si un 555 sale 0,2 U$ 
y este otro sale 1 u$ 
pues que si con el 555 alcanza, sigue usandose el 555.

*edito.* 
*NO* reemplaza al 555 (al cual no tengo en aprecio) si miran la data la maxima vcc es de 2,5v asi que comenzamos agregando un dz a la placa nuestra si queremso que funcione con 12v o algo asi .
lo que sense en la entrada trigger tambien no debera pasar de vcc .

ese ci lo hicieron para una aplicacion de pilas y ahora "sueñan " con venderlo para usos generales,como es parecido al 555............




mira este :
Download U2100B datasheet


----------



## Meta

No es por nada, pero el SX8122 puede imitarlo cualquier PIC.


----------



## Nilfred

Me sirve, lo alimento directo con el LM317 (1,25 V) o 1 pila, para mover un motor de 30 V, da igual.
Queda mucho espacio para mejorar, precisión a 1 capacitor y 2 resistencias no le podes pedir.
Avisen cuando algo así se pueda programar por SPI.


----------



## pandacba

Ese integrado en si podriamos decir es un 555 adaptado, ni siquiera mejorado, ya que tiene la tecnologia c-mos del 7555, que tiene otro tipo de aplicaciones, pero a otro precio mucho más caro que el 555.
Si se fijan bien suprimieron en el pin 4 el reset, para poner la salida digital cuando la bateria es muy baja, es decir servira para algunos tipos de aplicaciones y si estas no superan al 555 o no rellena el lugar donde el 555 no llega fracasara. observen que utiliza el mismo sitema para oscilar entre 1/3Vcc y 2/3Vcc

Hay un CI que es un 555 con etapas divisoras fabricado por la firma EXAR, que tuvo un pico en los primeros años y hoy no lo conoce nadei, y ojo, que es bien útils pero claro para algunas aplicaciones....
Solo el tiempo dira, y sobre todo si se consigue una gran cantidad e aplicaciones si no el futuro es incierto....

Como dijeron el 555 es un clásico, como lo es el 741(no fue el primero pero si el más popular) o el mismisimo 2N3055 que se resiste a morir con casi 40 años en sus lomos(si buscan sitios de USA de electróica en todos sus esquemas hace falta un tr de potencia esta el infalible2N3055, que aún es fabricado en USA y lo era al menos hasta hace poco por ST, luego que comprara a la desaparecida RCA)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Meta dijo:


> No es por nada, pero el SX8122 puede imitarlo cualquier PIC.


Que cosa, no?
Meta: usá un poquito de raciocinio. Un PIC puede hacer eso y muchísimas cosas más, pero un 555 (y tal vez este chip) vale $0.25 y un PIC vale $1.5...aparte de que hay que programarlo y grabarlo. 

El costo de producción de un circuito con un timer y que use un PIC se vá a las nubes solo en gastos de desarrollo...mientras que con un 555 o el SX8122 sale monedas...

Ahora entiendo por que los buenos desarrolladores son pésimos comerciantes....


----------



## pandacba

Por otro lado si por tensión se trata el 7555/6 funcionan de 2 a 18V con un consumo de 60uA/120uA, por lo que alimentarlo con una pila chata de 3V dura............. y si precisón buscas, R de 1% o 0.5% al igual que los capacitores utilizas los adecuados al 1% o mejor al 0.5% y vas a ver lo preciso que es, ojo no es un xtal, y un xtal es muy dependiente de la temperatura. y para que sea preciso necesitas un divisor, estamos en la misma.....
Por eso a perdurado, simple barato, y razonablemente preciso y encima las mil  y un aplicaciones que tiene y todo los dias se le encuentra una nueva...... si hasta Philips lo utilizo en uno de sus chasis de TV!!!

Hola Ezavalla, como andas..?


----------



## ByAxel

Es verdad que durará y durará más, yo hasta he visto al 555 en placas de TV cerca al FlyBack.
Por otro lado no sabia del 7555 , de cuando es?


----------



## fernandob

y encima, me imagino , un tema de oferta y demanda .
el dia que alguien haga un LM333 (reemplazo moderno de un 555 con mas prestaciones) y lo venda a 0,25$ ..........el que tiene la maquina de fabricar 555 lo baja de precio (0,1$) y sigue vendiendo .........hambre para todos pero sigue.


----------



## Meta

ByAxel dijo:


> Es verdad que durará y durará más, yo hasta he visto al 555 en placas de TV cerca al FlyBack.
> Por otro lado no sabia del 7555 , de cuando es?



El 7555 es igual que el 555 excepto unas cosas, que tiene más precisión, (está muy bien para señales infrarrojas de mando de TV), más caro y más complicado de conseguir.


----------



## pandacba

El 7555 es la versión C-Mos del 555 es fue lanzado al mercado por intersil y actualmente lo sigue fabricando y hay otros que tambien lo hacen como toshiba bajo la sigla TA7555.
El nombre completo de intersil es ICM7555
Adjunto hoja de datos para aquellos que no lo conozcan
Destacan entre otras cosas su mayor precisión y su muy bajo consumo y la de poder alcanzar tiempos mayores que el 555

El primer archivo es la hoja de tatos del ICM7555/6

El segundo archivo es un pdf con unas muy interesantes aplicaciones de este veratil CI


----------



## vootha33

Ya había leído ese post en Neoteo, y opino que sería útil en aplicaciones donde el voltaje de alimentación sea muy bajo, pero tanto así como sustituir al 555 la veo difícil, a menos a corto plazo.


----------



## pandacba

un interesante CI es el Exar XR 2240 que basicamente es un 555 seguido de un divisor programable
adjunto la hoja de datos para aquellos que no lo conoscan, tiene un par de decadas encima, pero no es muy conocido


----------



## reyvilla

esta bien interesante el integrado SX8122 mas no lo veo como un 555 ya que tiene mas otras aplicaciones en si que las que se realizan con un 555 normal, aparte el voltaje 2,5V seria solo para aplicaciones tipo celular que trabajan con uAmp y circuitos logicos de baja potencia pero para lo que estamos acostumbrados no creo tendria que adaptarle el voltaje de 2,5 a 5 por lo menos para trabajar con compuertas...pueda que en un futuro donde la electronica este totalmente modernizada donde un 1 logico en todos lados sea de 2,5 por ejemplo y este mas adaptado.


----------



## fernandob

son integrados hechos para una aplicacion, es logico, nadie hace las cosas por que si.
en general se hacen bajo pedido , por ejemplo de una compañia de celulares, y luego el fabricante "quisiera" seguir con la venta de ese producto.
por eso intenta inyectarlo en el mercado.

pero , decir que es un ci muy util o reemplaza a .......

miren, por que no hacemos un juego, a ver si se animan, imaginemos que nos piden poner ideas de como quisieramos un ci multiproposito de 8 pines , que reemplace al 555 , , solo poner ideas logicas, nada de tonterias o cosas que no tenemos idea de si son viables.

*tengo 8 pines.*

2 seran de alimentacion asi que son *6 pines disponibles.*
viendo los chips ya presentados pienso que colocar dentro de el chip algo que se podria hacer externamente con simplemente un par de componentes no tiene sentido.

por ejemplo,en el u2100 vemos un divisor de 2 a la 10 etapas, este nos permite largos tiempos y precisos y no se hace con un par de componentes afuera.
luego un detector de cruce por cero para muchas aplicaciones con triac seria interesante, pero no tan masivo, salvo que se pueda habilitar o deshabilitar sin dedicar un pin para ello, o hacer un modulo que genere pulsos y facilmente pueda convertirlo en detector de ... con unpar de compo externos, en fin, lo dejo en el tintero.
pero el divisor de 2 a la N eso va seguro.

luego las entradas, son importantes ya que nso permiten la diversidad de aplicaciones, las entradas de el 555 van bien , 2 comparadores, quizs veria de no atarlos a ese divisor que puede ser facilmente externo .

tambien pondria en la mesa la opcion de hacer que sea en 8 pines 2 MODULOS y no solo uno , quizas entonces haria una linea de chips, no solo uno .
cuando me refiero a 2 modulos me refiero a , lo que seria 2 compuertas, o 2 cuadraditos con ent/sal , si emulase a algo "parecido " a un 555 seria:
entrada trigger, salida y V.ref......aunque ,eso casi terina siendo un OP .
al hacer 2 modulos logro 2 funciones distintas, como ser un temporizador y un oscilador, por ejemplo .


----------



## Meta

Si se molestan en sacar otro integrado nuevo, es por algo. Eso de creer que no lo sustituirá por el 555 no se sabe, lo decide el tiempo. Me encanta el 555. Hay que experiemntar con el SX8122, ya verás que engancha más que el 555 de alguna forma o otra, claro que no avandonaré el famoso 555. ejejje.


----------



## fernandob

yo me puse a mirar listas de precios (y de existencias) de algunos proveedores, por que de nada sirve una data de algo que no podes conseguir.

un cd4093 sale centavos mas que un 555 o lo mismo diria, y en el 95% de las aplicaciones lo reemplaza con al diferencia de que son 4 .
y hay muchos mas.
con un 555 podes hacer un oscilador , solo uno, o un tipo de temporizacion chica. .
con un 4093 haces un temporizador que encima activa un oscilador doble para un buzzer por ejemplo y te sobra aun .l 
que quieren que les diga, la cosa no va por la versatilidad de el chip. 
ya lo puse por donde va.

la cuestion no pasa por si otro chip lo reemplaza , no es el chip en si mismo el tema.
toma otro chip , 3 veces mas caro y de alguna manera comercializalo como al 555 vas a ver como baja el costo.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Si el SX8122 es caro, es normal, ya que es muy nuevo y se puede entender. Convivirán años juntos los dos, no por ello tampoco desaparezca el 555 y eso que salió en el 1971. 

Con el tiempo rebajarán el SX8122. Vamos haber cuanto saldrá. ¿Cuándo sale al mercado masivo? Quiero hacer pruebas.

Saludo.


----------



## pandacba

querer comparar un cuadruple Nand smith tiger es comparar un fiat 600 con un mercedes SSl.....

No amigo fijate que viene el 556 que es doble, y tambien el 558 que es cuadruple.....
En C-Mos eta el 7555 que es simple y el 7556 que es doble....

Del 555 se escribio un libro "la bibilia del 555" del tamaño de una guia de telefono y es apenas una recopilanción de todas las aplicaciones que tiene, y jamás he visto una cantidad parecida de  otros CI incluido la cuadruple compuerta..... hay mil cosas que simplemente no haces con un 4093 drena 200mA como drena el 555, es muy evidente que nuna lo has usado y desconoces un monton de aplicaciones

De ese integrado y de aplicaciones de logica TTL Y CMOS tengo infinidad de información aparecidas en publicaciones nacionales y estranjeras en los últimos 30 años, pilas de libros que los describen que te permiten al saber como funiconan lograr otras cosas, y extraido de la web de páginas americanas que no las encontras con el google ni siquiera en inglés, al igual que en los paises del este..... otro tanto ocurre en francia e itallia que por más que pongas el idioma el google ni las toca.... hay que buscar con buscadores locales si no ni.... en páginas rusa ni hablar, en paginas japonesas. hay que ver las cosass que hacen estos tipos.... si hablas de un circuito de bajo ruido para audio uno dice este es bueno y otro que el otro, estos agarran, se compran todo lo que hay en el mercado lo arman lo ensayan y lo publican!!!

En australia tambien hay muy buena into, que no esta al alcance de google.....

Llevos años rastrillando la red..... para enseñar, electrónica.... fijate el pdf que subi junto al datasheet del 7555/6 y fijate en las aplicaciones que hay alli, que por cierto me han pedido que publique el resto porque las hayan muy interesante...

Con respecto al decir si lo fabrican por algo es, eso no es tana asi, sucede como muchas cosas que pueden ser muy buenas pero luegos las discontinuan... muchas veces porque el mercado no las recibio como se esperaba y otras que sin ser buenas perduraron por la gran difusión que tienen

Cuando salieron al mercado los operacionales, ya habian estado en producción unas versiones algo diferentes que fueron utilizadas militarmente, mientras se provee al ejercito hay una demanda, una guerra trae como consecuencia eso como lo fue la guerra de vietnan  luego que se termina la guerra, ya no hay más pedidos y queda todo un sistema para fabricar montado, entonces lo que hacen es sacar versiones civiles del producto militar y asi ven la luz muchos integrados, algunos son prontamente aceptados y otros no, no nos olvidemos que en este sentido hay divulgaciones que son iconos y si alli se publican llegan rapidamente al mercado mundial pero si no se publican son muy poco conocidas y tienen un mercado muy restringido.....

Aqui en ese sentido Radio Práctica, fue una revista que tomaba lo mejor de las más importantes publicaciones mundiales y nos lo ponian a nuestro alcance alli muchos argentinos supimos de muchos componentes, hoy por hoy no hay ninguna publicación que se asemeje a aquellos años como tres publicaciones importantes de carácter mensual otra cantidad de carácter quincenal y una buena cantidad de carácter semanal, más libros y manuales que eran mucho más completos que los datasheets que hoy encontramos en la Web

Si te pongo la hoja de datos publicada por RCA de la serie CD vas a ver que tienen mucha más información que lo que hoy podes conseguir
Del 555 es mucho más completo la hojaa de datos del Linear de RCA que la que hoy se consigue, al igual que las aplcaciones que incluia...

El mundo del CD4093 es uno y el del 555 es otro los dos son circuitos integrados que pueden tener alguanas aplicaciones en común, pero el universo de uno y de otros es distinto....

me estas comparadno un integrado de 14 pines con uno de 8 el primero tiene unos pocso transistores, el 555 es mucho más completo y elaborado nunca viste como es por dentro el 555? nunca viste como es una nand? Si tengo que hacer un PWM si no lo hago con un CI especializado lo hago con 555 o un 556
pero nunca con CD4093.
Hay que ser amplio al opinar porque hay muchos que se inician y leen estas páginas y puedo inducirlos a error, yo tengo algunas preferencias pero no puedo hablar desde ese punto, debo ser generico y amplio contemplando que los que menos saben tomen una base solida y luego cada uno en base a su experiencia tendra sus propias preferencias no mexclar aceite con vinagre ambos se utilizan para sazonar y en un mismo plato pero son cosas muy diferentes


----------



## reyvilla

yo hace tiempito vi una serie de compuertas la cuales son geniales para el diseño digital con compuertas logicas, *Compuertas Logicas Tinylogic ULP *no se si las conocen pero estan bien interesantes y tienen tiempo en el mercado, son compuertas logicas individuales que trabajan con valores logicos bajos 3.3V como 1 logico, imaginen que se necesita una sola compuerta para un diseño y en ves de colocar una compuerta 7404 que sobrarian 5 compuertas sin utilizar, poner una sola y ya, seria buenisimo. El problema es que aun no he visto donde las venden y si las venden al publico general, ya que si asi fuese asi solucionaria muchos problemas a la hora de diseñar un circuito, estoy si seria una solucion verdadera...saludosss

enlace: http://www.fairchildsemi.com/product...logic/ulp.html

Ver el archivo adjunto 33375


----------



## Meta

pandacba dijo:


> querer comparar un cuadruple Nand smith tiger es comparar un fiat 600 con un mercedes SSl.....
> 
> No amigo fijate que viene el 556 que es doble, y tambien el 558 que es cuadruple.....
> En C-Mos eta el 7555 que es simple y el 7556 que es doble....
> 
> *Eso son variantes, cosa que el SX8122 con el tiempo le pasará lo mismo. También evolucionan.*
> 
> Del 555 se escribio un libro "la bibilia del 555" del tamaño de una guia de telefono y es apenas una recopilanción de todas las aplicaciones que tiene, y jamás he visto una cantidad parecida de  otros CI incluido la cuadruple compuerta..... hay mil cosas que simplemente no haces con un 4093 drena 200mA como drena el 555, es muy evidente que nuna lo has usado y desconoces un monton de aplicaciones.
> *
> Con PIC hace lo mismo que el 555, 556 y 558. Ahorra más componentes externos como la majadería que hay que programarlo y grabarlo. En cuanto a la libro la biblia del 555, no lo encuentro por Internet ni por catálogo. En caso que lo haya realmente ese libro, cuando salga el SX8122 habrá el Biblión del SX8122 y sus variantes ya que hace más cosas, muchas más y muy interesantes.*
> 
> De ese integrado y de aplicaciones de logica TTL Y CMOS tengo infinidad de información aparecidas en publicaciones nacionales y estranjeras en los últimos 30 años, pilas de libros que los describen que te permiten al saber como funiconan lograr otras cosas, y extraido de la web de páginas americanas que no las encontras con el google ni siquiera en inglés, al igual que en los paises del este..... otro tanto ocurre en francia e itallia que por más que pongas el idioma el google ni las toca.... hay que buscar con buscadores locales si no ni.... en páginas rusa ni hablar, en paginas japonesas. hay que ver las cosass que hacen estos tipos.... si hablas de un circuito de bajo ruido para audio uno dice este es bueno y otro que el otro, estos agarran, se compran todo lo que hay en el mercado lo arman lo ensayan y lo publican!!!
> 
> En australia tambien hay muy buena into, que no esta al alcance de google.....
> 
> Llevos años rastrillando la red..... para enseñar, electrónica.... fijate el pdf que subi junto al datasheet del 7555/6 y fijate en las aplicaciones que hay alli, que por cierto me han pedido que publique el resto porque las hayan muy interesante...
> 
> *¿Dónde está esos PDF?*
> 
> Con respecto al decir si lo fabrican por algo es, eso no es tan asi, sucede como muchas cosas que pueden ser muy buenas pero luegos las discontinuan... muchas veces porque el mercado no las recibio como se esperaba y otras que sin ser buenas perduraron por la gran difusión que tienen.
> *
> Por eso se dice, que el tiempo dice mucho. El tiempo dirá lo que pasará. Lee bien lo que es el SX8122, no digo que lo sustituya al final, eso si, en un futuro algún integrado lo hará. El SX8122 hace muchas cosas y está de lujo. Vamos haber cuanto le dura la fama y sus posibilidades. Todo el mundo aprender algo nuevo y está bien.*
> 
> Cuando salieron al mercado los operacionales, ya habian estado en producción unas versiones algo diferentes que fueron utilizadas militarmente, mientras se provee al ejercito hay una demanda, una guerra trae como consecuencia eso como lo fue la guerra de vietnan  luego que se termina la guerra, ya no hay más pedidos y queda todo un sistema para fabricar montado, entonces lo que hacen es sacar versiones civiles del producto militar y asi ven la luz muchos integrados, algunos son prontamente aceptados y otros no, no nos olvidemos que en este sentido hay divulgaciones que son iconos y si alli se publican llegan rapidamente al mercado mundial pero si no se publican son muy poco conocidas y tienen un mercado muy restringido.....
> 
> *Siempre ha sido asñi y seguirá, no es nada nuevo. Los EE.UU. lo sacan después de 5 años al publico después de haber sacado algo nuevo para la milo primero. Los militares primero, así es la vida. También equipos médicos y más cosas industriales.*
> 
> Aqui en ese sentido Radio Práctica, fue una revista que tomaba lo mejor de las más importantes publicaciones mundiales y nos lo ponian a nuestro alcance alli muchos argentinos supimos de muchos componentes, hoy por hoy no hay ninguna publicación que se asemeje a aquellos años como tres publicaciones importantes de carácter mensual otra cantidad de carácter quincenal y una buena cantidad de carácter semanal, más libros y manuales que eran mucho más completos que los datasheets que hoy encontramos en la Web.
> 
> *El mejor libro de electrónica general que he visto en mi vida profesional, hobbista y estudiante es este.
> 
> Libro en papel y en PDF para e-book.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mcgraw-hill.es/html/844817464X.html
> 
> *Te habla un pelín del 555, tengo comprado en papel cuando estaba en electrónica pura y dura la 6ª edición, vi la 7ª edición que tardaron 7 años por lo menos en sacarla y son los mismos temas. Por Dios. Eso si, es muy buen libro y añadido algunos circuitos y ejercicios, pero la base es la misma. Espero que salga algún día todo sobre el SX8122.
> 
> Si hay libros solo del 555 cosa que jamás he visto en mi vida me avisan. Habrá para los SX8122 y ese si me lo compro, todo electrónico debe tener buena información en casa.*
> *
> PDF del 555.*
> http://www2.imse-cnm.csic.es/tec_exp/downloads/enunciados/0506_TEMP_555.pdf
> 
> 
> *Puede que en este enlace encuentres algo.*
> http://libros-en-pdf.com/
> 
> Si te pongo la hoja de datos publicada por RCA de la serie CD vas a ver que tienen mucha más información que lo que hoy podes conseguir
> Del 555 es mucho más completo la hojaa de datos del Linear de RCA que la que hoy se consigue, al igual que las aplcaciones que incluia...
> 
> El mundo del CD4093 es uno y el del 555 es otro los dos son circuitos integrados que pueden tener alguanas aplicaciones en común, pero el universo de uno y de otros es distinto....
> 
> me estas comparadno un integrado de 14 pines con uno de 8 el primero tiene unos pocso transistores, el 555 es mucho más completo y elaborado nunca viste como es por dentro el 555? nunca viste como es una nand? Si tengo que hacer un PWM si no lo hago con un CI especializado lo hago con 555 o un 556
> pero nunca con CD4093.
> Hay que ser amplio al opinar porque hay muchos que se inician y leen estas páginas y puedo inducirlos a error, yo tengo algunas preferencias pero no puedo hablar desde ese punto, debo ser generico y amplio contemplando que los que menos saben tomen una base solida y luego cada uno en base a su experiencia tendra sus propias preferencias no mexclar aceite con vinagre ambos se utilizan para sazonar y en un mismo plato pero son cosas muy diferentes.
> 
> *Para eso está el foro, para opinar, aprender, adquirir información, nos podemos equivocar, podemos corregirnos, podemos entender para comprender las relaciones de la electrónica donde prevalece la física.*



En cuanto a *reyvilla*.

Gracias por la información.






Que pena que por ahora no hay nada del SX8122, sólo por ahora.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sx8122&aq=f


----------



## pandacba

reyvilla dijo:


> yo hace tiempito vi una serie de compuertas la cuales son geniales para el diseño digital con compuertas logicas, *Compuertas Logicas Tinylogic ULP *no se si las conocen pero estan bien interesantes y tienen tiempo en el mercado, son compuertas logicas individuales que trabajan con valores logicos bajos 3.3V como 1 logico, imaginen que se necesita una sola compuerta para un diseño y en ves de colocar una compuerta 7404 que sobrarian 5 compuertas sin utilizar, poner una sola y ya, seria buenisimo. El problema es que aun no he visto donde las venden y si las venden al publico general, ya que si asi fuese asi solucionaria muchos problemas a la hora de diseñar un circuito, estoy si seria una solucion verdadera...saludosss
> 
> enlace: http://www.fairchildsemi.com/product...logic/ulp.html
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33375




En mi caso las conosco igual que tu, fueron introducidas en 1996 en el mercado, pero por estas tierras tampoco las he visto, son muy práctica por su muy bajo consumo(ULP)
trabajan desde .9V a 3.3V como dices son muy interesantes dado que muchas veces necesitamos una o dos de ellas en algo pequeño que estamos haciendo y hay que poner un voluminoso CI en comparación al resto que desvirtua el proyecto y peor cuando se necesitan uno o dos de dos tipos direretes y/ o más, relalmente interesante,

La únic forma de obtenerlas es comprandolas en alguna tienda europea que este en internet o a travez de RS o Farnell

Meta sos muy cerrado  te falta claridad para ver ....
1_ los pdf estan en la página anteror
2_ entre que vos programaste el pic yo ya arme todo y lo entregue, y como puso ezavala en este mismo hilo, el precio, cuanto sale un pic, seguis por la misma senda equivocandote, ahora me comparas un utilitario con con roker truck.........
Enfocate, no te estas enfocanco..... en mi trabajo habitual tengo que hacer muchas cosas automatizadas, pero tengo que evaluar costos prestaciones, un PLC es tentador, pero no voy a poner un PLC para utilizar 5 funciones locas, y una entrada y una salida.....

Lo mismo sucede con un micro PLC `si porque puedo programar por ejemplo el encendido de las luces todos los dias de la semana de tal hora a hora, y escluir los finde si de un letrero se trata..... si muy bueno pero vienen otros aparatos semejantes programables que valen la fracción de un micro PLC
Por lo tanto decido que utilizo pero no me fanatizo por nada.....  

3_ El 555 no nacio de algo militar fue creado por un ingeniero suizo(no leiste ya lo puse) y que demoraron un par de años en ponerlo en el mercado por oposiciones internas en Signetics (hoy Philips)

4_Ese libro que son muy buenos como toda la sere mcgraw-Hill, de los cuales utilice muchos en la universidad y en mi atividad, no es el único y que para vos sea el mejor no significa que para el resto lo sea, y porque alli hable un poquito no significa nada ya que habla un poco de cada cosa.
Y te seguis equivocando por que hablas como si fueras el centro del universo. lo que para ti es bueno no necesariamente lo es para los demas, yo he echo muchas pruebas junto con mi hermano en materia educativa, hemos tomado libros y apuntes nuevos y otros viejos, y te puedo decir que aprendieron más con otras cosa que con ese, es decir no es un mal libro, pero no lo es todo, hay muchos temas que no los trata, porque no es el espiritu de la hobra hotra cosa que debes entender porque trata un pelin del 555, tienen que entender las intenciones del autor, eso solo libro no sirve hay que trabajar con diversidad de información y enseñar a buscarla, si yo me cierro como vos y enseañaraa asi prepararia gente que pensaria igual que tu,  y eso limita, al tener diversidad de fuentes y saber ver con ampltud se aprende, si lees un poco la mayoria opino y con muy buen criterio que ese integrado no se puede comparar con el 555 porque apunta a otra cosa, por lo tanto no lo reemplazara, y sera como el 7555 o el exar XR2240(tapoco viste donde esta el pdf??) cada uno apunta a algo, vos queres seguir cerrado es cuestión tuya pero cuando te des cuenta tal vez sea tarde y la vida ya te paso por arriba

Si es evidente que no sabes leer hay libros escritos sobre el 555 y no uno solo, no sos el pupo del mundo que vos no lo hayas visto no significa que no exista, hay muchos libros que no tenes ni idea que existen y si vos crees que no existen  por que no los has visto y lo lamento por ti......

Sabes que es amp magnetico, seguro que no(si ahora corre a ver en internet que hay ) y seguro que tampoco has visto un libro, y sin embargo se escribieron cientos.....

Siempre estuve en la tecnologia de punta, pero nunca me fanatice, sino que trate de ser ubicuo y hasta donde me sirve y hasta donde no, porque si me fanatizo ya no razono,


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Eso de estar o ser cerrado es lo que interpretas. Soy de los que miran por todas partes, aunque aquí no lo he demostrado en el argumento anterior. Libros tengo muchos de la época de electrónica cuando era estudiante de electrónica y PLC. Ahora me metí en programación pura y dura sólo por el tema de los microcontroladores para manejarlos con soltura.

Sobre que si se que es un amp magnético, todas estas cosas me la hicieron tragar en clase, son años de electrónica más otros años en temas de electricidad y autómatas. Aún así, por muchos estudios y títulos que tengo, sigo siendo un aprendiz para toda la vida y autodidacta. Así aprendo y no dejo de aprender.

Sobre el futuro del 555, seguirá en pie durante muchos años. No se si lo reemplazará dentro de 20 años el SX8122 o otro nuevo que sacarán, pero hay que dejar claro que nada es eterno.

Me encanta el 555. Recuerdo que al intentar hacer tiempos grandes para un temporizador como que no, hay que usar multiplicadores y otras técnicas.

En cuanto al libro, dije ese libro, es muy bueno y se perfectamente que hay que mirar más libros, por eso tengo más libros específicos de amp qu em eexigíanen su día y mil cosas. En Internet encuentras de todo aunque sea en Ruso. 

Ya que tengo un 555 que no uso desde hace años, haré experiemnto con él, aunque sea un led intermitente o pwm con motores DC para el blog.

En cuanto al parpadeo de del led con el 555, ya hay led con oscilador dentro y parpadean directamente.

A por el SX8122, hace muchas cosas muy buenas.


----------



## pandacba

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Eso de estar o ser cerrado es lo que interpretas. Soy de los que miran por todas partes, aunque aquí no lo he demostrado en el argumento anterior. Libros tengo muchos de la época de electrónica cuando era estudiante de electrónica y PLC. Ahora me metí en programación pura y dura sólo por el tema de los microcontroladores para manejarlos con soltura.
> 
> Sobre que si se que es un amp magnético, todas estas cosas me la hicieron tragar en clase, son años de electrónica más otros años en temas de electricidad y autómatas. Aún así, por muchos estudios y títulos que tengo, sigo siendo un aprendiz para toda la vida y autodidacta. Así aprendo y no dejo de aprender.
> 
> Sobre el futuro del 555, seguirá en pie durante muchos años. No se si lo reemplazará dentro de 20 años el SX8122 o otro nuevo que sacarán, pero hay que dejar claro que nada es eterno.
> 
> Me encanta el 555. Recuerdo que al intentar hacer tiempos grandes para un temporizador como que no, hay que usar multiplicadores y otras técnicas.
> 
> En cuanto al libro, dije ese libro, es muy bueno y se perfectamente que hay que mirar más libros, por eso tengo más libros específicos de amp qu em eexigíanen su día y mil cosas. En Internet encuentras de todo aunque sea en Ruso.
> 
> Ya que tengo un 555 que no uso desde hace años, haré experiemnto con él, aunque sea un led intermitente o pwm con motores DC para el blog.
> 
> En cuanto al parpadeo de del led con el 555, ya hay led con oscilador dentro y parpadean directamente.
> 
> A por el SX8122, hace muchas cosas muy buenas.



Ahh sigue sin entender amigo eh? el echo que no te sirvio para un tiempo grande, es tu problema y tu culpa por tu forma de ver las cosas, primero te preguntas cuanto quiero que dure mi retardo? luego busco el componente adecuado para ello, si ves las hojas de datos veras que alli hay un limite en la temporización, como un limite en los valores de R y de C y debo jugar con ellos, otro tanto pasa en frecuencia quiero hacer uno oscilador de 1Mhz y salgo diciendo por alli, no el 555 no sirve quice hacer un oscilador de 1Mhz y no me andubo y de esa manera torpemente confundo a la gente porque eso es pedirle peras al olmo cuando bien dice que el 555 solo llega hasta 500Khz, o me busco otra cosa o utilizo por ejemplo el 7555 que si llega a 2Mhz, la culpa no es del chancho si no de quien le da de comer....

Lo mismo pasa si te comparo el CD4093 con un 74LS132 este último llega a mucho más frecuencia que el cd4093 si bien ambas son nand smith tiger, sus campos de aplicación son diferentes y por eso existen


ahora si yo quise utilizar un 74LS132 a 3V y no me anduvo de quien es la culpa? no es una porqueria le puse 15V y se quemo..... no no y no las comparativas son no para decir quien es mejor si no cual se adecua a mis necesidades....
Si fulanito debe trabajar con logica de muy alt verlocidad y em alta inmunidad al ruido y tendra que utilizar las versiones TTL de le seie a adecuada, pero por eso no puede salir alegremente por el munco a decir que los c-mos no existen etc etc y como toda su vida trabajo con eso nunc vio nada con c-mos no puede negar ese mundo......  y lo mimo queien trabajo por una necesidad de consumo a baja frecuencia y bueno se ira al c-mos.... y no por ello podra decir y negar a los TTL y asi viene perengano el trabaja con las seies 74HCXXX ah bueno este señor tiene lo mejor de dos mundos pero el dice que c-mos serie 4000 y 45000 estan para atras no existen...... y lo mismo dice de las series 54/74XXX ........ uno debe buscar en el universo de productos cual se adecua más a sus necesidades...
Entonce lo lógico y coherene es ver que se adecua más  a mis necesidades reales y puntuales y  evaluare todas y me quedare con la que mejor me rinda llamase oscilador con inversores ttl o cmos, o con compuertas, o transistorizada o con 555 o 7555 o XR2240 y lo adoptare... 

un dia necesitamos hacer un monoestable, surgio con un inverter genial!! pero el circuito lleva 6 y tiene 14 pines mmmm, con compuertas!!! igual a lo sumo utilizo 2 y lo mismo 14 pines mmm surge el hacerlo con un 555 8 patitas genial claro pero como   lo disparo cuando se alimente, volvieron a las compuerts nada!! se complicaba todo por ese detalle, el 555 necesita un breve toque a tierra del pind 2 elavore un circuito simple que me producia ese pulsito listo y asi equipamos un moton de unidades, cuando termino esa tanda, que utilizaba un mircro relay, vi que podia eliminarlo y alla fue lo elimine y el circuito funciono ok la segund tanda salio asi, cuando llega la tercera tantda elimine el 555 y lo hice con un transistor funciono muy bien y asi salio la tercer tantda......

No se si entendiste, no ha que casrse con nada hay que ver que es útil a esa aplicación nada mas y hacerlo con lo que sea siempre buscando que este exentos de fallos es decir que no produszca resultados aleatorios ......

Si tengo que utilizar un pic y lo utilizare!!!! cual es el problema?

En una gran fábrica de resortes y elementos elasticos para suspensiones de vehiculos de pequeño, mediano y gran porte, en el area de control y calidad tienen una sala de ensayo que es someter a las unidades a movimientos continuos simulando a gran velocidad la vida útiil del mismo para garantizar homogeneidad en el producto y evitar que se rompa...

Estas unidades de ensayos tienen un accionamiento mecánio cuya energia es provista por un motor trifásico, cuya velocidad se estable con un variado  este a su vez debe ser controlado con un sistema que me permita varias los ciclos para establecer unidades de tiempo.

El aparato en cuestión tenia previsto tres ajustes seleccionables, todo esto manejado por un pic que lo único que hacia era seleccionar un preset de entre tres, cuando vi eso todo un microcontrolado para seleccionar tres cochino presets????? y encima para ajustarlos habia que desmontar la caja para ajustarlos a mano de terror!!!! encima se equivocaron y alimentaron la salida para el variaador con la fuente del aparato, con unos viejos de 0 a 5 anduvo pero ahora el estandard es de 0 a 10 asi que no llegaban!!! hice eso mismo y más práctico en dos o tres dias con lógica discreta, a una fracción de lo que costaba el otro por una cuesión de tiempo, luego me sente y tranquilo realice una versión microprocesada que tenia presets virtuales echos con el micro en cantidad de tres, los cuales podia aumentar o disminuir su valor desde el frente(sin necesidad de destornillador)y con la ventaja que no habia que andar haciendo calculos para la equivalencia del tiempo ya que de eso se encargaba el micro y lo preesentaba en pantallla en tiempo real.................

Este es solo un ejemplo chiquitito y como ves no me caso con nada hace tipo de apertura me refiero, incluso no perdi el trabajo, ya que si en un par de dias no daba al menos una solución intermedia ya tenian quein se lo solucionaba con un plc que sale solo mucho más que lo que salio todo el proceso, gracias a ello pude dar una solución intermedia para luego dar una completa satisfacción
Si entendiste bien y si no algun dia lo haras


----------



## fernandob

hola yo vi el apunte ese que decia modulo 7 pdf 
el cual estaba interesante, en castellano y no solo habla en solo ese modulo de el 555 sino de otros, por eso te lo pedi, si son varios y podes compartilo debe tener variada info para uno poder ojear.

en lo demas.......la verdad que estoy hace rato cansado de discutir con la gente , y como escribis vos (descalificando absolutamente lo de lso demas y poniendo el lo alto tu forma de ver las cosas) da solo para discusiones.
si para vos el 555 es un merccedez benz o un magnifico integrado pues me alegra que le puedas sacar esa utilidad, es bastante facil deducir que para otros el integrado ( o la familia de ellos) que suelan usar o el que se hayan acostumbrado a usar sera para ellos el mejor, ya que asi lo saben usar.
yo ya he puesto mi opinion que se basa en el uso, no en recopilacion de info de la web de todas partes, sino que de diseños mios, solo para entretenerme .
hoy dia el usar SOLO UNA puerta o modulo , llamemsolo un 555 o lo que sea ya queda cortito, uno comunmente necesita variso modulos.
hay ......lo que hay ....si, hay el 556 y el 558 (este ultimo no veo que se consiga facil ).
nosotros somos ....aficionados, por mas que tengamso ciertos estudios, no somso ingenieros dedicados 8 hs por dia , y si UNA EMPRESA FUESE A FABRICAR UN INTEGRADO de verdad creo que lo pensaria un poco y haria algo verdaderamente versatil. 

igual, si a diversidad de opiniones vamos, las cuales , repito, no da para querer imponer una descalificando a la otra , cada quien vera que usa y como , pero si hay una cosa que destaco, sea que uno suela usar el 555 o compuertas u operacionales (**) :

la versatilidad esta en el verdadero conocimiento de quien diseña y no tanto en quedarse con un tipo de ci.

(**) ni menciono los micros ya que con ellos , hasta el mas chico haces lo que con cis comunes necesitarias 20 de ellos.


----------



## pandacba

el punto es que no se puede comparr el pic con un 555 ya que sus ambitos de trabajo son muy distintos a eso me refiero, que asi ese nuevo integrado tendra su ambito propio de aplicaciones o no no lo hace ni mejor ni peor, solo sera o no más adecuado para una u otra aplicación y generalizando ya que veo que no se entendio ni jota, pasa lo mismo con cualquier otro componente.....
y eso que puse un ejemplo saliendome del 555 y yendo a las familias lógicas ya que lo comparba diciendo que un cuadruple nor era mejor....

sera mejor o peor según la aplicación, si necesito mucha frecuencia y tendre que ir a TTL  como indique

porque en ese sentido una 74LS132 sea más adecuado no voy a descalificar al CD4093

es más inclui un ejemplo de trabajo real, en el que en un momento dado lo utilice y luego lo descarte por algo más sencillo y simple y de igual eficiencia(creo que eso da a entender que no lo defiendo ni me fanatizo lo utilizo si me sirve y si consigo otra cosa, que me simplifique y o mejor lo dejo de lado)

La sintesis es no hay que casarse con nada.... porque eso lleva a errores si no aprender a conocer cada dsipositivo para conocer sus ventajas y desventajas...
Hay gente que quiere hacer todo con PIC y eso lo entiendo, pero en la práctica no debe ser asi al igual que el que trabajo con PLC en todos lasod quiere meter uno y tampoco es asi....

Esto no es nuevo, cuando aparecieron los digitales ja, estuvimos entre lso primeros en equiparnos con uno, pero también nos dimos cuenta que para nada desplazaba un analógico, entendiendo sus pro y sus contras y estableciendo sus alcances.... cuando no habia medidores ESR ni capacimetros, los de bajo valor era vacir ver con uan analógico como se comportaba en carga y descarga y darte cuenta si esta bueno o kaput!!! debido a su sistema de muestreo es más lento que uno analógico..

En un taller de service habia un TV que rompia siempre el horizontal asi le pusieran la placa de otro el yugo de otros siempre lo rompia, median la fuente y te marcaba clavada 24V exactos..
Pero ese tester no te marcaba que en el momento del encendido la fuente excedia por un breve momento los 24 V es decir se producia un pico el cual dañaba al CI de vertical el tema que no lo hacia siempre, obvio que se ve con un oscilocopio, pero muchos creen que es ridiculo ver una fuente con el, sin embargo se podria haber apreciado el pico en el momento si estaba en el ajuste adecuado

Y asi te puedo poner muchos ejsmplos, me gusto y me gusta la tecnologia de punta, pero todo lo tomo con pizas y no me dejo llevar por la corriente

Les dejo una pregunta  si mido de 0 a 10V con un digital y un analogico sobre un divisor resistivo cual es más preciso? por que?

si mido con el mismo divisor pero alimentado con 300V cual es más preciso? y porque?

PD, una forma de pensar amplia te lleva al exito, de lo contrario te autolimitas, aunque no paresca asi, eso te lleva a ir mas alla de los limites.... con la razon en lo máximo...


Un ejemplo Thomas Alba Edison  el veia los que otros no, por eso insistio y lo consiguio, su forma de de ver y razonar le indiaba que iva por el camino correcto, mientras otros no podian verlo y gracias a ello nos iluminamos dio lugar al tubo de vacio aunque el no le vio utilidad práctica tuvo la amplitud mental que eso deberia tener algún tipo de aplicacióon y lo documento y lo publico y le sirvio a otros para dar forma al tubo de vacio a Fleming para hacer el diodo de vacio y a Lee de Forest para crear el primer triodo

Si no hubiera tendiod esa mente abierta lo hubiera dejado pasar.... y otra seria la historia

En los claustros universitarios lo que teja es como razonar, como no se pude enseñar todo se te enseña a pensar a enfrentar los problemas, por eso mucha matemática, mucha física que te desoxida el cerebro y te prepara (por eso hay muchas dsesrciones, llegan pocos y de los que llegan no todos salen con la misma preparación)
Si se entendio, deberrina concluir que nis siquiera es mi forma de pensar, esta tomada de quines con muchos años de experiencia y trayectoria marcaron un camino.... y que te lleva a no casarte con nada, a aprender todos los dias algo nuevo de tosos sin importar de quien se trate ni cuanto sepa, siempre se aprende, el que dejo de aprende dejo de evolucionar...

Cuando me referi a tener en cuenta los que recien se inician y no creares falsas espectativas hay un ejemplo aqui en el foro y en otros....

Hay una catidad de personas que van fifundiendo por todos lados que los TDA no sirven que distorcionan etc etc.... yo entre otrso se que eso es falso.... es una falacia....

y voy a tomar las palabras de un colega,  a quien admiro por sus cualidades y conocimientos, y el publico aqui en relacióna a ello"Quienes dicen eso no saben hacer un motaje adecuado, no saben exitarlo, sus cajas estan mal echas y no saben interpretar las hojas de datos" es una sintesis.... lo dijo con  la autoridad que le da el conocimiento y los años de experiencia y por sobre todo una dosis de sentido comun y una sagacidad a la hora de razonar y a quien junto a otro forista le digo que instituyan la escueal de padawanes.....

Eso que afirmo es asi tal cual, uno dijo que el hablaba de una distorción que no estaba en la hoja de datos y era como un golpe que hacia el parlante, al que respondi que tal vez creia que habia descubierto  algo que se le paso a los fabricantes, pero lamentaba desilucionarlo, que eso que el llama distorción ya se conoce y se lo conoce como recorte y es peligroso para cualquier amplificador y cuando ocurre el recorte? cuando se lo exita de más, alli estan implicitas dos afirmaciones del colega, "no lo saben exitar" y "no saben interpretar la hoja de datos" 

Entonces muchos que se inician dicen ah no sirve(tal cual esta escrito en varios hilos en el foro) y cuando entras a sondear porque dice eso, te comentan que leyeron por aqui y por alla esas afirmaciones, uno las buscas y son muy similares a las expuestas..... A Eso Me Refiero, no me sale no lo puedo hacer nadar listo "no sirve" y salgo por todos lados a decir no sirve es adecuado? es objetivo?

Para hacer una afirmación hay que tener una extensa base para afirmarlo, una sola aplicación que me fallo no me da autoridad para afirmar eso..... ni a mi ni a nadie...

Hace mucho en una aplicación en la que era adecuada el mentado 555 no anduvo y no entendia porque, se lo comente a un ing amigo y le llamo la atención habia comprado varios y me los pidio para ensayarlos
tuve que hacer un circuito complejo para reemplazarlo pero lo logre..... alli podria haber dicho que no servia, pero el sentido común me decia que alli habia otro problema...

A los días viene el ingeniero y me comenta, efectivamente falla, el tenia otros que le habia pasado lo mismo y ohh casualidad fabricados en en el mismo lugar, cual era el problema, increiblemente dicho dispostivo excedia largamente los 500Mhz, pero el tansisor de salida era incapaz de entregar la corriente nomilnal(200mA) a 20-30mA se apagaba, debimos recurrir a los CA555 de uso industrial que era lo unico bueno disponible y funcionaba ok.... es decir una cuestión de abastecimiento era el problema...

De personas como el aprendi eso, _*investigar antes de afirmar*_...... Yo No Invente Nada.....


----------



## Meta

Hi:

Hablas mucho de casarse con algo. Pues no es recomendable. Hay épocas que estaba sólo con electrónica analógica, luego digital, dentro de ella me metí con los PIC. Más adelante me meteré con más microcontroladores de otras marcas. Me encanta trabajar con nuevos componentes aunque sea el SX8122. No se como será su futuro, pero tiene buena pinta algunas de sus funciones.

Se que otros fabricantes harán algo similar. Hay un PIC, ahora hay algo similar por poner un ejemplo, un AVR. Usas uno o otro depende de las necesidades.

Cuando me metí en autómatas nos tocó a reventar la mezcla entre analógico de los sensores a pasarlo a digital. Muy curioso y muchos campos abiertos. Todavía hay gente comparando PIC con PLC. Por Dios que no tienen nada que ver cuando lo miras dentro.

Bueno. Mientras que salgan cosas nuevas sea componentes o diseños de circuitos, me encanta.

Si, hay que investigar, me encanta investigar y ser autodidacta, ahí sabrás cosas que no puedes entender por mucho que te lo cuenten si no lo ves con tus propios ojos.


----------



## fernandob

pandacba dijo:


> La sintesis es no hay que casarse .........


 
si, eso ya lo descubri hace rato.pero tarde ...... 


lo demas, ahora lo leere tranqulilo pero estoy CANSADO de leer en este foro como el 555 lo usan para temporizadores y osciladores y pwm aunque ni deberia escribirlo por que es eso simplemente un oscilador.
y el cd.... es baratisimo y lo conseguis hasta en donde venden huevos (tambein el 555) y tiene 4 modulos.
a eso iba, si te pones a quemarte las neuronas seguro encontraras algo que podes hacer con el 555 y no con una simple compuerta trigger, pero como dije , el 96% de las cosas para lo que lo usan SI SE PUEDE y perfectamente .

pero de nuevo, cada quien con lo suyo, si uno de uds. hace de todo con 2 T . pues que lo aplaudo y de verdad.
no es cuestion de ambitos.
este tema se abrio por que un colega quiso presentar un chip que podia ser util, luego surgieron otros ........

yo les puse un ci y les comente que en 8 pines se puede poner mucho mas y mas util que lo que tiene un 555 y cosas mas genericas que lo de el otro chip..

por que no convertimos este tema en vez de una discusion acerca de quien tiene la verdad y de que el chip que usa es mejor que el de lso demas (***) en un tema en el que compartamso chips que usualmente no conocemso pero son utiles.


(***) vieron que cosa esto de la electronica, en general los hombres presumimos de lo que tenemso mas grande , de todo ........pero con electronica....el mas chiquito gana


----------



## Meta

El 555 tiene lo que tiene que tener, precio y fácil de conseguir incluido. En cuanto al SX8122 tiene más funciona a parte del 555.

Así que se usará le SX8122 en el futuro para otros fines, el tiempo dirá sus ventas y nivel aceptación.


----------



## pandacba

Meta dijo:


> Hi:
> 
> Hablas mucho de casarse con algo. Pues no es recomendable. .



Corrección yo dije esto..



> Iniciado por pandacba
> *La sintesis es: no hay que casarse .......*..



Nada es absoluto, todo es relativo.
Concuerdo en general en el resto de lo que decis...

Pero en cuanto a como le ira al SX8122, es cuestión compleja, y que muchas veces no tien que ver con el mercado(oferta y demanda ) y otras veces si, si licencia el diseño o no, si hace una campaña de difusión adecuada, si hay gente que le interese, me refiero aquellos que son generadores de proyectos y nuevas ideas que son los que en definitiva le dan impulso o no a determinados componentes, la disponibilidad a niverl globar, y un etc enorme...

Asi han salido del mercado productos que fueron muy buenos y deberian perdurar pero ya son cosas del pasado y otros productos que tal vez deberian haber desaarecido del mercado, porque por un lado son bastantes malos y hay muchos productos que lo suplantan y mucho mejor...
un ejemplo? el 741, pero fue tan difundido utilizado en tantas cosas que alli esta hoy en dia, fue muy utilizado en audio(que horror!!!) cuando es un filtro perfecto, más amplifica, más reduce el ancho de banda, y a ganancias no muy altas, del orden de 100, pero alli esta y es fabricado por muchos......

Solo el tiempo, nos dira que paso, eso recien lo sabremos entre los proximos 510 años, recien alli podremos debatir en cierne que fue, si esta, si se difundio o se diluyo en las sombras del tiempo




fernandob dijo:


> si, eso ya lo descubri hace rato.pero tarde ......
> 
> 
> lo demas, ahora lo leere tranqulilo pero estoy CANSADO de leer en este foro como el 555 lo usan para temporizadores y osciladores y pwm aunque ni deberia escribirlo por que es eso simplemente un oscilador.
> y el cd.... es baratisimo y lo conseguis hasta en donde venden huevos (tambein el 555) y tiene 4 modulos.
> a eso iba, si te pones a quemarte las neuronas seguro encontraras algo que podes hacer con el 555 y no con una simple compuerta trigger, pero como dije , el 96% de las cosas para lo que lo usan SI SE PUEDE y perfectamente .
> 
> pero de nuevo, cada quien con lo suyo, si uno de uds. hace de todo con 2 T . pues que lo aplaudo y de verdad.
> no es cuestion de ambitos.
> este tema se abrio por que un colega quiso presentar un chip que podia ser util, luego surgieron otros ........
> 
> yo les puse un ci y les comente que en 8 pines se puede poner mucho mas y mas util que lo que tiene un 555 y cosas mas genericas que lo de el otro chip..
> 
> por que no convertimos este tema en vez de una discusion acerca de quien tiene la verdad y de que el chip que usa es mejor que el de lso demas (***) en un tema en el que compartamso chips que usualmente no conocemso pero son utiles.
> 
> 
> (***) vieron que cosa esto de la electronica, en general los hombres presumimos de lo que tenemso mas grande , de todo ........pero con electronica....el mas chiquito gana



Estoy de acuerdo contigo eduardo

y sobre lo último "poderoso el chiquitin" jajaja


----------



## tiopepe123

Cuidadin con los comentarios subidos de tono. todo depende del estado de animo del que lee.

No creo que aporte nada el SX8122 es un 555 capado y no lo reemplazara. 
Ya se intento con el 5555
http://ics.nxp.com/products/timers/5555/

Y ustedes ni lo conocían (.....ay los años, suspiro) o las versiones mejoradas del ne555 como la serie LTC que deseaban  subtituir el ne555por lmc555 o los  lm393, lm741 por versiones cmos con algo de marketing virico.

El 555 es el numero 1º en electronica aunque microchip queria desbancarlo con la serie pic10fXXX, pero es dificil  por precio, versatilidad y sobretodo lo fácil que es adquirirlo en cualquier ligar del mundo


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

www.microchip.com no va a descartar un 555 con un PIC ni de broma. Hasta eso hace muchísimos años se ha hablando en los primeros años cuando estaba en electrónica. El profesor nos explicó que un 555 no hay que programarlo, no grabralo y aguantas más majaderías. 

El SX8122, sigo y seguiré diciendo que es muy pronto para opinar su futuro, ya lo dirá las ventas y su uso. Lo que tengo claro, que parece muy interesante el nuevo IC.

Saludo.


----------



## pandacba

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Cuidadin con los comentarios subidos de tono. todo depende del estado de animo del que lee.
> 
> No creo que aporte nada el SX8122 es un 555 capado y no lo reemplazara.
> Ya se intento con el 5555
> http://ics.nxp.com/products/timers/5555/
> 
> *Este integrado para nada intenta sustituir al 555, todo lo contrario se basa en este con el agregaso de un delay programable algo semejante al Exar XR2240, pero directemente compatible a nivel de lógica de la seri 74C (TTL en C-mos), como el uso es típico de tener que juntar ambas cosas por separado y ocupa bastante espacio las metieron juntas, para ese solo fin nada más *
> 
> Y ustedes ni lo conocían (.....ay los años, suspiro) o las versiones mejoradas del ne555 como la serie LTC que deseaban  subtituir el ne555por lmc555 o los  lm393, lm741 por versiones cmos con algo de marketing virico.
> 
> *Primero: el LMC no es mas que la versión 555 en C-Mos fabricado por National, igual que el ICM7555 de Intersil y de echo lo que hace la versión C-MOD no lo hace el 555 Bipolar
> Son dos campos de aplicación diferentes el uno no reemplaza al otro, todo lo contrario se complementan y cubren un campo más amplio*
> 
> El 555 es el numero 1º en electronica aunque microchip queria desbancarlo con la serie pic10fXXX, pero es dificil  por precio, versatilidad y sobretodo lo fácil que es adquirirlo en cualquier ligar del mundo



Otro error de interpretación, por un lado el PIC10FXXX  es un microcontrolador, ya de ahi no lo podes comparar jamás con el 555, de movida vas mal

El echo que tenga funciones semejantes no es porque quiere sustituirlo, ya que este CI esta dirigido y apuntado a uso industrial(un enorme campod de acción pero acotado a su vez)
Done ha sido muy bienvenido y tiene aplicaciones donde la programación de algunas cosas tiene sentido y vale la pena pagarlas, de echo es mas caro y claro tiene 100 veces más componentes en su interior... lo impactante es de hacerlo en una capsula de 6 pines
De movida el mercado y hambito de utilización el 555 tiene cabida, y a suv es el PIC10FXXX no tiene cabida en el campo de acción del 555, tienen cosas similare pero a la vez un abismo de diferncia

Por lo tanto son incomparables....
Sobre el SX8122, tal como dice Meta es intersante, pero solo el tiempo dira si es bueno o no y no porque el dia de mañana se lo deje de fabricar significa que sea malo, ni tampoco el que se lo siga fabricando, ahora nada podemos decir tiene que pasar mucha agua bajo el puente primero

Ah  LM393 es un comparador de voltaje y el 741 un viejo operacional (malo dentro de los bipolares) si se han sacado versiones en C-mos que tienen sus ventajas y los AO Mos, no estan basados para nada en el 741, hay montones de AO mejores que el 741 y los mos tanmpoco son algo nuevo el CA3140/3120 fue un famoso AO Bi-Mos que marco una epoca y eso fue hace como 30 años, la serie LF de National también con entrada J-Fet como el LF351/353/356/357..... etc, tampoco salieron ahora y no tienen nada que ver con el 741 y son mucho mejor, de echo el 741 ni siquiera fue el primero. 
El primero fue µA702 de Fairchild(1964) luego el µA707 que fue muy popular(1965) y recien en 1968 el µA741 que fue fabricado por muchas empresas....

De echo date una vuelta por la pagina de Fairchild y fijate que operacionales fabrica en la actualidad 

Es decir cumpio un Rol tiene un campo pequeños en el cual se desempeña bien, es muy barato, pero cuando se requieren de ciertas prestaciones hay que mirar otras cosas...
De echo hoy en dia es sustituible por cualquier operacional y con mejores prestaciones, si hay que reconocerle el echo de que marcaron una epoca y llenaron un vacio en su momento 

El 741 junto con el 2N3055 estan entre los semiconductoes más longevos y que forman una buea parte de la historia de la electrónica


----------



## Meta

Hay tantos integrados similares, que aceptarás usar el que puedas comprar en tu local o mandarlo a pedir. Si no está el IC adecuado, está otro similar.


----------



## ecotronico

Hola a todos:

Creo que nada ni nadie sustituye al TIMER 555 creado para funcionar como temporizador.
Este nuevo SX8122 se escapa de la idea de temporizar.

A mi juicio el único heredero del 555 es la versión CMOS:
LMC555, TS555, TLC555,....


----------



## Meta

Leyendo bien, aunque funcione igual como el 555, me da la impresión que sólo pusieron el título de heredar para llamar la atención del SX8122.


----------



## fernandob

Meta dijo:


> Leyendo bien, aunque funcione igual como el 555, me da la impresión que sólo pusieron el título de heredar para llamar la atención del SX8122.


 
y .heredar.heredar, uno piensa en la $$ que dejo el viejo.
y aca estamso hablando de que el pobre que ocupe su lugar lo van a poner a trabajar .....asi que ......medio tramposo si el titulo.

igual, a mi me gusta mucho mas ese que puse yo que tiene en su interior un modulo divisor por 2 a la un monton para largos tiempos y no el SX que es para baja tension.
lo lindo de el SX es que si viene escrito en grande en el cuerpo queda lindo , suena a uno de lso autos de METEORO .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Recién me pongo a mirar este tema que lleva bastante discusiones, todas sin sentido si hubieran leído el datasheet del chip. En el PRIMER párrafo pone esto:



Se puede saber quien dijo que es lo mismo que un 555   .

Naaaaa.........


----------



## Meta

Según tengo entendido, el SX8122 puede hacer lo mismo que el 555, tiene funciones nuevas que el pobre 555 no hace.

Para mi que el título y meterle el 555 al lado del SX8122 es para que comparemos nosotros mismos. Sigo pensando que se usarán los dos, el 555 por ahora es el rey sin contar con lo viejo de las 4 resitencias, dos condensadores y dos transistores que fue lo primero que apareció.


----------



## felicris

y no han utilizado el LS7210 muy buen integrado trae las 4 funciones incorporadas es los configurarlo + una resistencia y un condensador y listo, yo lo he probado y me funcion impecable para retardar una señal en milisegundos....

el SX8122  addemas tiene un solo encapsulado siendo que el 555 es tipo dip lo cual es mas facil trabajarlo en un protoboard.

el 555 me apararece utilizado en una placa de disparo de modulos IGBT de la marca semikron imaginense todavia se usa.....


----------



## Meta

¿No hay SX8122 de tipo DIP?

Lo habrá con el tiempo.


----------



## ilcapo

Hola me parece a mi o con el sx8122 no se puede hacer PWM ¿?¿?  
tambien queria decir que el 555 se llama 555 no se llama NE555,, las 2 primeras letras indican el fabricante y yo conozco por lo menos 3...  aguante el 555! saludos


----------



## Meta

Lean esto:

Desde el 555 a SX8122.

http://www.hy-line.de/fileadmin/hy-...ler/datasheets/sem_sx8122an_555-to-sx8122.pdf

Saludo.


----------



## fernandob

es que muchos integrados pueden hacer lo que hace el 555 y mucho mas , pero NO ES LO QUE HACE sino lo que hicieron los que hicieron lo que hicieron. lol: los maree?) .

1 -- que este disponible en cualquier kioskito aunque este perdido en la nada.
2 -- que hasta el aficionado mas salame encuentre esquemas  listos a montones en la web(ona) , hechos y con la leyenda (PROBADO Y VERIFICADO OK) .
(solo algunos rematadamente vagos o lost no encuentran esquemas en la web de el 555 y parece que terminan sienpre ACA en este foro ) .
3 --- que cueste baratisimo , como un chicle ya usado mas o menos.


el dia que un fabricante logre esto pues que hara al heredero de el 555 , mientras tanto yo puedo fabricar cualquier joya o porqueria ycolgar una simil datasheet diciendo que el mio es el heredero real.
que el integrado mio si es el heredero , que tiene pedigree y que es cruza de LM555 y NE555 , que los deje solitos en un cajon y cuando volvi aparecio este nuevo .......asi que dedije que es el heredero legitimo ...........


bla, bla................
lo que vale son los 3 puntos que marque, no lo que tiene adentro.


----------



## Meta

Oficialmente, nada ha confirmado a raja tabla cual es el heredo del 555, sólo para llamar la atención.


----------



## ilcapo

El heredero oficial es el 556


----------



## DJ DRACO

más que el heredero es el refrito duplicado

el 555 no puede reemplazarse por este otro integradin

el 555 tiene aplicaciones infinitas indefinidas, este nuevito no, está muy limitado


----------



## fernandob

DJ DRACO dijo:


> el 555 tiene aplicaciones infinitas indefinidas,


 
como dijo alguien en este foro cuando hablaban de algo de programacion:

no es el lenguaje sino el programador.

y con el 555 o el de compuertas o el de OP o el que tiene lo que sea :
es la imaginacion y capacidad de el diseñador y no "el 555" .


----------



## mpf102

> podría apostar mi ordenador a que tanto las naves Voyager como el último de los transbordadores poseen en algún rincón de su interior un circuito basado en un NE555.



Es cierto, en equipamiento aeronáutico y/o militar también se usa, por la robustez que tiene.
Por ejemplo, la fuente de los transmisores Rockwell Collins HF80 (fabricados hasta 1990), usa un 555 para retardar la alimentación del amplificador de potencia hasta que se activen las etapas de baja potencia. Y hablamos de Collins, que no hace cosas baratas.


----------



## Tomasito

7555: $0.20
PIC10F200: $0.30
Precios exactos en dólares según cada fabricante (NXP y Microchip).

Mucha diferencia de precio no hay.

Si quieren cosas más complejas, ahí lo tienen.


----------



## fernandob

el 555 si lo conseguis aca en 0,2 U$
peroel pic no.

igual como dije ya mencione ciertos puntos que dejan de lado al pic.
el 555 es "accesible y para cualquiera" ..........digamso la loca barata para que se inicie la muchachada (y algunos viciosos quedan luego prendidos ) .


----------



## pandacba

El 7555 es la versión C-Mos del 555 y es mucha más cara que la versión standard
Aca un 555 cuesta unos 3pesos un 16f84 esta alrededor de 25-30 pesos...... y si buscao uno de 8 pines es mucho más caro todavia........

No se puede comparar una cosa con la otra, a quien se le ocurre hacer eso...

Miremos cuantos transitores tiene un 555 y cuantos tiene un PIC hay diferencia no?

Fijate lo que es capaz de hacer con tan poco, y el otro todo lo que hace pero mira todo lo que necesita....

por un lado un 555 le pongo 3 componentes externos y lo tengo funcionando asi lo rme tipo araña y de 3.5 a 24V el otro estoy limitado a mugrosos 5V y regurlador si o si


para comparar el 555 es un temporizador de tal rango a tal rango no caigamos en la pabada y puede oscilar de x frecuencia a tal otra alli tenemos nuestros limites y con solo 3 componente dentro de esos margenes  lo tenemos funcionando, y cualquiera de las muchas cosas que hace lo hace con un puñado de comonentes que en minutos funciona, bien cuanto tardas en hacer funcionar un pic, primero tenes que conocer el asebler del mismo sino no te sirve(a un principiante que recien empieza no le sirve)
Suponiendo que lo conoces y lo dominas, entre que encendiste la computadora y antes que habras el programa el 555 ya esta funcionando, 

Comparemos cosas con clriterio lógico, y no caigamos en atrocidades semejantes, quees comparar un Pic vamos a la misma categoria, le pongamos los AVR, que en muchas cosas lo cag.... a palos a los PIC, vamos a los micros como el 68HC11 que me decis, estamos en la misma categoria son micros, pero el 68HC11 en muchas cosas es mil veces mejor que un PIC, para uso indistrial no se discute, pero sigamos comparando ya que les gusta comparar, comparemoslo con los RABBIT, hagan la prueba busquen data y no se sorprendan de la potencia que tienen estos micros, comparados con los PIC, esas son comparaciones validas y desengañensen de los mitos como que PIC fuera lo único, habran su mente exploresn y vean que otras cosas hay, muchas veces la torpeza de la gene que se cas con algo hace que algo mediocre triunfe, como el caso de Windows, que es malisimo pero por la torpeza dicha no tenemos demasiadas opciones a tal punto que paso el vista el seven pero se sigue prefiriendo el XP habia mejores opciones en el mrcado, lo mismo que los procesadores de textos y planillas de calculo habia mejores, pero la torpeza de casarse con algo que le copio a medio mundo todo lo que hoy tiene, pero subsiste por culpa de la gente.......

EL 555 tiene su ambitom el SX1822 ell suyo, y los micro son otra cosa no mesclemos, es otro mundo

Apliquemos a cada cosa lo que corresponde si va un 555 lo usemos si lo podemos hacer con tr y unos pocos componentes lo hagamos asi, etc etc


----------



## ilcapo

Para completar lo que dice Panditacba podriamos hacer un oscilador con un FPGA U$S 30 pero me quedo con el 555  <U$S 1 ,saludos


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

No se puede comparar un PIC con un 555. Hay ventajas y desventajas entre uno y otro depende para que lo quieras. PIC puede programarlo y el tiempo que desees de oscilación y con menos componentes. 555 también puede hacer de temporizador pero no como el PIC, solo tiempos pequeños y requiere más componentes electrónicos. Escoge uno o otro depende de las necesidades.

SX8122 tengo ganas de que salga ya.

Saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Exactamente, estamos comparando 2 cosas distintas..que en algún punto pueden llegar a funcionar iguales...pero

Un PIC es un microcontrolador, con muchas entradas-salidas y una cierta memoria de programa para lograr cosas realmente interesantes...la vida útil de un PIC es bastante grande, y las aplicaciones son infinitas, sin mencionar que el oscilador a cristal de un PIC es mucho más preciso que el 555

por otro lado

Un 555 es un integrado específico, que puede trabajar con un rango de tensiones muy amplio, la vida útil es enorme, se puede destinar a miles de proyectos distintos, y lo más importante de todo, se le puede variar su frecuencia de salida con solo girar un pote, o con un arreglo de diodos (cuando al PIC no) y se puede setear los tiempos de encendido y apagado con diferentes valores...ejemplo: Ton = 1 y Toff = 1,5


----------



## Meta

Me olvidé una cosa. La precisión del 555 es el 7555, es igual pero más preciso y más caro, se suele utilizar por el tema de transmisión por infrarrojo en mando a distancias por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Parece ser que continúa con las pruebas del SX8122 y ya se puede comprar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/sx8122-heredero-ne555-46943/

La teoría dice que el *LED* que menos tensión necesita  para generar luminosidad es el de color rojo, y esto sucede con una  tensión directa de 1,8Volts. En cambio, el diodo *LED*  que más tensión requiere es el de color blanco con 3,6Volts. En esta  aplicación de hoy te mostramos cómo desarrollar un circuito capaz de  trabajar con un LED blanco con *una batería de NiMh* de 1,2Volts. Este desafío es una de las sorpresas que nos permite lograr el circuito integrado *SX8122* de *Semtech*. Aquí en *NeoTeo* te mostramos al *SX8122*  en acción, ideal para trabajar con sistemas de baja tensión, donde la  administración de energía es fundamental. Cargador de su propia batería  mediante una conexión USB, LED intermitente, motor DC y generador diente  de sierra. Las aplicaciones típicas del *NE555*, ahora con el *SX8122*: *El Timer del siglo XXI.

*El *SX8122* es un circuito integrado desarrollado por *Semtech* que, como mencionamos en un artículo anterior,  llega al mercado para brindar soluciones en montajes compactos y en  diseños modernos, donde antes había un solo rey indiscutido: *el NE555*.  Capaz de trabajar con una tensión comprendida entre 1Volt y 2,5Volts,  este dispositivo está orientado hacia pequeños gadgets, circuitos con *LED*s, aplicaciones típicas que antes eran propiedad exclusiva del *NE555*.  Y además brinda al desarrollador herramientas muy sencillas de utilizar  para dotar a cualquier sistema de innovaciones muy llamativas y útiles.  *NeoTeo* tuvo acceso a* muestras gratis* de este novedoso componente y te muestra en este artículo algunos de los montajes más sencillos y sorprendentes a la vez.



Muestras Gratis del SX8122

Para construir un *cargador de baterías*  sencillo y austero (lento pero barato), el empleo de una resistencia en  serie con la tensión de alimentación es suficiente en cualquier caso.  De este modo se limita la corriente máxima de carga de la célula de *NiMh* o de *NiCd*. En nuestro caso, cuando la célula está cargada por completo, el *SX8122* desconecta la tensión de carga abriendo el circuito serie que permite este trabajo. Si se utiliza una célula de *NiMH*,  y debido a que no hay control de la temperatura para suspender la  corriente de carga dentro de márgenes de operación segura, la carga  máxima de corriente (medida en mA) deberá estar por debajo de *una décima parte de la capacidad total de la celda* (medida en mAh) y por debajo de la calificación máxima absoluta para el circuito cargador (IAMRISS), que es de -100mA a 100mA.



Niveles de tensión de trabajo del sistema de carga del SX8122

Es decir, en nuestro caso utilizamos una *batería*  de 1,2Volts/1100mAh. Por lo tanto, la corriente de carga máxima debiera  estar establecida en no más de 110mAh. Pero como el dispositivo no  puede suministrar más de 100mAh, y como no queremos trabajar al límite  de corriente, decidimos seleccionar una corriente de carga de 15mA -  20mA para un trabajo seguro y confiable. Para obtener este valor, una  resistencia de 200Ohms (2 X 100Ohm) provee al sistema una corriente de  casi 33mA, de los cuales la mitad se utilizan para la *carga de la batería* y el resto para el funcionamiento del circuito. Cuando la tensión observada en la batería supera el valor de 1,41Volts., *la corriente de carga* se suspende de manera automática y el circuito pasa a trabajar en modo “*batería*”  hasta un descenso de tensión ubicado en 0,9Volts. Allí, el sistema  vuelve a conectar la recarga de la batería reiniciando el ciclo. El  circuito, entonces, es el indicado en las notas de aplicaciones del *SX8122*.



Esquema simplificado del sistema de carga

El *resistor limitador de corriente* que menciona el artículo deberá ser en función de la aplicación que esté ejecutando el *SX8122* al momento de realizar la conexión al *puerto USB* del ordenador. Es decir, la corriente que tomemos del puerto se utilizará tanto para recargar la *batería*  como para hacer funcionar al sistema.  Por lo tanto, si nuestro  desarrollo incluye consumos variables (periódicos o aleatorios), la  mejor manera de encontrar el valor óptimo para la resistencia de  limitación será mediante un *procedimiento empírico*, con una base inicial en la sencilla *Ley de Ohm*.  Esto es muy importante de tener en cuenta al momento de decidir  utilizar este sistema de trabajo. Valores muy bajos de resistencia de  limitación pueden dañar el circuito integrado. *Maneja este tipo de diseños con precaución*.



Esquema propuesto para utilizar un LED blanco

Para la activación del *LED* utilizamos la señal “_*burst*_” de 41Khz que entrega el *SX8122* por el pin 5, y utilizamos un transistor y un inductor para recrear la misma configuración que utilizan los *convertidores DC-DC* en modo *Fly-Back o Boost*.  El diodo D1 nos entrega una tensión continua, y C2 estabiliza el nivel  para encender el LED blanco “casi” en su máxima expresión. Sin carga a  la salida de D1, podríamos almacenar en C2 tensiones cercanas a los  7Volts u 8Volts. (Un dato interesante que puede ser útil para otro tipo  de aplicaciones). Aquí, el *LED* consume toda la energía generada y obtenida sobre C2. El mismo circuito que utilizamos para activar el *LED* (astable) puede ser usado para ver el funcionamiento de un motor pequeño.
 Como se puede ver en la imagen anterior, el ciclo de trabajo del  motor estará manejado por los valores de R1 y C1. Y podemos ver cómo el *SX8122* es capaz de mover pequeños *motores* de  los utilizados en lectores de CD/DVD. Por supuesto, la carga mecánica  que se le puede aplicar al eje del motor deberá ser muy pequeña ya que,  de lo contrario, la corriente absorbida por el sistema será elevada. Si  deseamos activar motores con cargas mecánicas más importantes, debemos  utilizar la salida del pin 7 para polarizar transistores de conmutación  que trabajen con tensiones y corrientes superiores a las que puede  drenar el *SX8122* y, por supuesto, a las que puede entregar una simple *batería recargable* de 1,2Volts.

                                                                                                                                        Por último, el generador de diente de sierra (_*Sawtooth Astable*_) es tan sencillo de construir como el circuito anterior. Utilizando sólo una resistencia y un capacitor, el *SX8122*  es capaz de generar una señal triangular tipo rampa. Si bien en los  ensayos que hemos realizado no utilizamos materiales de buena calidad  sino los comunes, la linealidad de crecimiento de la rampa (o diente de  sierra) posee *una pendiente aceptable* para trabajos de  propósitos generales (sonidos de alarmas, luces y otras aplicaciones  donde la linealidad no sea crítica). El circuito es el que hace  referencia la hoja de datos, y el oscilograma está tomado en la unión de  R1 y C1.



Diente de sierra con el SX8122

Te dejamos una vez más las hojas de datos del *SX8122* para que elijas nuevos diseños y desarrollos. Si tienes alguna aplicación específica donde antes utilizabas el *NE555* y deseas ver el comportamiento de este nuevo circuito integrado, háblanos de ella. Nosotros intentamos reproducirla con el *SX8122* y te la mostramos en video. ¿Qué te parece? Para eso tenemos nuestra vía de comunicación: el *Foro de Electrónica de NeoTeo.*
                                                                          Enlaces                                                                                               Datasheet                            SX8122 
                                                                           Cargador de Baterías                            SX8122 
                                                                           Notas de Aplicación                            SX8122Fuente:

http://www.neoteo.com/sx8122-el-heredero-del-ne555-ii.neo


----------

